# PC Worx, Taktgeber konfigurieren??



## Socke89 (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich bei PC WORX (Demo Version) eine Taktgeber erstellen kann?? Bei Siemens gibt es so was ja als Taktmerker!!

LG
Sarah


----------



## Mobi (17 Juni 2011)

Das ist das einfachste. Was für einen Takt brauchst du denn?
Der macht jetzt zum Beispiel 500ms High und 500ms Low.
Nicht wundern "Takt" geht wieder zurück auf den Eingang vom ersten TON.
Aber gleichzeitig benutzt du "Takt" auch als Taktsignal, das was du brauchst.


----------



## Oerw (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo


Taktmerker gibt es auch bei Phoenix Steuerungen.

Diese sind bisher lediglich in größeren Steuerungen vorhanden.


----------



## Mobi (17 Juni 2011)

Und wie heißen die? Meinst du RTC_S?


----------



## Oerw (20 Juni 2011)

Hi

dies sind Systemvariablen und heißen CLOCK_PULSE .....


RTC_S erstellt einen String mit Datum und Uhrzeit, hat mit Taktmerker nicht viel gemeinsam


----------



## Mobi (20 Juni 2011)

Ah habs gefunden, danke.
Wieder was gelernt.
Nun müsste es die nur noch für die 100er geben.
Solange mach ich noch mit der TON-Kombi weiter und mit RTC_SECONDS, damit hab ich mir auch einen 1-Sekunden-Takt gebastelt.

Edit: Gibt den CLOCK_PULSE_1S 500ms High und 500ms Low raus oder hat man da nur einen kurzen High-Impuls für einen Zyklus? Wenn ersteres kann man das ja sogar auf einen 500ms Takt herunterbrechen.


----------



## Socke89 (20 Juni 2011)

Also verstehe ich das richtig das das mit dem CLOCK_PULSE  bei mir nicht funktioniert weil ich eine ILC130 habe?? Ich muss also mit den TON Bausteinen arbeiten!!
LG


----------



## Mobi (20 Juni 2011)

Genau das musst du.


----------



## Oerw (20 Juni 2011)

High und Low sind 50% zu 50%


----------



## Socke89 (20 Juni 2011)

OKI DOKi! Dann Starte ich mal voll durch! Danke für die Hilfe!!
LG Sarah


----------



## Mobi (20 Juni 2011)

@Oerw: Dann kann man ja sogar daraus einen 500ms Takt machen mit R_TRIG und F_TRIG.


----------

